# A Couple Cheetos



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 13, 2017)

Thought I would get the extension tubes out and practice a little. Poor lighting and a handheld shot wasn't giving me the best conditions and it showed.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2017)

Still, a good first step with the new extnsion tubes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you sir! I guess we all have to take that first step, yes? Those Phlox blooms are very small!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2017)

Those are very creative. Nice.


----------



## kap55 (Apr 14, 2017)

I like all three - nice work.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Those are very creative. Nice.


Hey, you are king of pollen! Thank you JC.


kap55 said:


> I like all three - nice work.


Thank you very much. I was inspired by the fellow above you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 21, 2017)

Tulip Stamen


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 21, 2017)

A very good start.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks. It is a lot of fun!


----------

